# ASUS P5WD2 + 1xSATA + 2xDVD



## smartcore (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe o.g. Board und am 1. SATA-Port eine HD (Samsung SpinPoint SATA II). Am (blauen) Pri.-IDE-Port hängen 2 DVD-Laufwerke.

Die Platte läuft im "Standard IDE Mode" ... ein "SATA-Mode" ist nicht zu finden ... nur die Einstellungen "RAID" (kann ich nicht) und "AHCI" (Kenn ich nicht).

Nun werden die DVD-LW als Pri.-Master und Pri.-Slave erkannt und die SATA-HDD erst an dritter Stelle als Sec.-Master ...
Die HDD-LED blinkt nun bei Aktivität des DVD-Brenners ... doof ...

Wie bringe ich die SATA-Platte an erste Stelle als Pri.-Master?

Hat jemand Tipps?

CU, smartie;-)


----------



## AndreG (2. Juli 2006)

Moin,

Und wo is dein Slave IDE-Chan Und ich glaube fast zu meinen das die HDD-LED's nur auf den IDE Bus reagieren. Schon mal in die Anleitung vom Beaord geschaut Oder Asus gefragt?

Und du wirst die Platte nich "hoch" kriegen weil die Sata Prots nunmal in der Startup-Reihenfolge erst nach IDE kommen.

Mfg Andre


----------

